# Clausing 5419,  12X36



## Coomba (Apr 12, 2014)

Picked up new lathe today well new to me. Oh,what a day it was. On the way home a spring broke on the trailer while going accross the busiest bridge in the city, but as faith would have it, a truck pulled up behind us and turned on a set of yellow flashing lights. It turned out that the driver worked for UPS and his job was to get roadside break downs back to the shop for repairs and broken spring were his specialty. 
Ok, now for my question, Reading through all the literture I can find,there is always a reference to the slide gear,but no where can I find what the slide gear is for. I know you guys know. thanks.


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 12, 2014)

I think it might be for making me jealous) Cool find. I would search for a manual right off. Might show your part in such a fashion as to help you puzzle it out. Maybe even a description.


----------



## chips&more (Apr 12, 2014)

It’s the straight round handle coming out of the left end of the lathe at about the same height as the quick change gear box. And you pull/push it to change from low to high gearing for threading and feed rate…Good Luck.


----------



## Coomba (Apr 13, 2014)

chips&more said:


> It’s the straight round handle coming out of the left end of the lathe at about the same height as the quick change gear box. And you pull/push it to change from low to high gearing for threading and feed rate…Good Luck.







Not sure what you mean by low to high gearing? Are you refering to direct / back gear? I though this was used for threading and feed rate.


----------



## songbird (Apr 14, 2014)

Coomba said:


> Picked up new lathe today well new to me. Oh,what a day it was. On the way home a spring broke on the trailer while going accross the busiest bridge in the city, but as faith would have it, a truck pulled up behind us and turned on a set of yellow flashing lights. It turned out that the driver worked for UPS and his job was to get roadside break downs back to the shop for repairs and broken spring were his specialty.
> Ok, now for my question, Reading through all the literture I can find,there is always a reference to the slide gear,but no where can I find what the slide gear is for. I know you guys know. thanks.



The slide gear may be refering to the the gear used when selecting speeds for threading. The chart on the front of the lathe will tell you whether the slide should be in or out. The slide gear handle is located on the left end of the lathe, below the spindle. You wil love this lathe, I have the same model.


----------



## Coomba (Apr 14, 2014)

songbird said:


> The slide gear may be refering to the the gear used when selecting speeds for threading. The chart on the front of the lathe will tell you whether the slide should be in or out. The slide gear handle is located on the left end of the lathe, below the spindle. You wil love this lathe, I have the same model.



I'll have to check it out much closer,and get back. All the manuals I have do not say what It's fuction is, just what it is,a slide gear. If you have a manual does it describe it's operation?


----------



## Coomba (Apr 14, 2014)

Removed packing from around the lathe a took a closer look. GOT IT!


----------

